# is 85 pounds?



## nathanj (Jan 15, 2007)

if the dog is 85 pounds and has a 25 inch head. but is propoertioned well is that too big??????


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

depends on who you ask, its biger than what you would call the standard, game dog entusiast get pretty nasty and will critcize saying its not a APBT.


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

Oversized, but that's not to say the dog isn't too-standard.

I like to consider _why_ the dog was produced and what the breeder was looking for in the breeding. If the dog was bred to be big, well then there you go... Breeding for looks. If the dog was bred to work, or was a fluke... I'd give it a chance.


----------



## YJSONLY (Oct 11, 2006)

nathanj said:


> if the dog is 85 pounds and has a 25 inch head. but is propoertioned well is that too big??????


is he a pet?
if you like the dog and like the way he looks....who cares....its your dog some ppl have opinions but its your dog!!:thumbsup: !!!


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

85 pounds and a 25 inch head is incredably disporpotionate,125 pound presas heads are barely that size...The dog breed with the biggest head is the dogue de bourdeaux and they can top out at over 150 pounds,but there heads are proportioned to there body,it is said that in the ddb the head must be as wide as the girth of the dogs chest...


----------



## spivins (Sep 11, 2006)

*Hey Nate*

85 lbs is definately possible Nate. If you breed your dogs big you can get an 85 lb. Pitty no problem. You just keep breeding big. My Bailey is 8 1/2 months old and he weighs 85. His dad was 95 and his mom was about 80lb. He's just a big red nose period. As pure as a fresh snowstorm. He measures up well in all areas. He looks the part. He can pull witht he best up of them too. He's just a beast a machine. Don't worry about what the critics say. Let em talk who cares. I've seen them and there out there. Remember too that how you train them means alot too. You feed em and you drive them hard it's like the human body it has no limits brother. It 's the transformation and the changing of breed. I know how athletic a big pitty can be. Just as long as loves people. Just watch him keep filling out and be proud. Peace !


----------



## Crown Royal (Oct 20, 2006)

you got a big good looking bulldog there. what's the age and weight? He looks to be of good proportion.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

spivins said:


> 85 lbs is definately possible Nate. If you breed your dogs big you can get an 85 lb. Pitty no problem. You just keep breeding big. My Bailey is 8 1/2 months old and he weighs 85. His dad was 95 and his mom was about 80lb. He's just a big red nose period. As pure as a fresh snowstorm. He measures up well in all areas. He looks the part. He can pull witht he best up of them too. He's just a beast a machine. Don't worry about what the critics say. Let em talk who cares. I've seen them and there out there. Remember too that how you train them means alot too. You feed em and you drive them hard it's like the human body it has no limits brother. It 's the transformation and the changing of breed. I know how athletic a big pitty can be. Just as long as loves people. Just watch him keep filling out and be proud. Peace !


sure 80 pounders have cropped up,but 85 pound dog with a 25 inch head,lol.thats a disgustingly freakish balloon headed dog and completly throws the function out of the dog,a medium sized dog with a massive dogs head can not be a working animal...
this dog was 90 pounds in theis photo and had a 22 inch head,and it was big...25 inches would have been a joke...


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Did the dog look normal? Maybe this person was just pulling numbers out of the air. I would like to see a picture of this dog.


----------



## spivins (Sep 11, 2006)

*Well cane*

Thats true. The dog in the picture is built the way I love my red noses to look. But , some will argue that there too big. Too me that just a majestic animal. Do you still have that dog?


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

spivins said:


> Thats true. The dog in the picture is built the way I love my red noses to look. But , some will argue that there too big. Too me that just a majestic animal. Do you still have that dog?


unfortunatly know i dont,i had him put down last january,he was a very athletic dog..he was at least a quarter douge de bourdeaux and his mom was a black nosed am staff, father was a apbt mastiff cross....real good working dog but not to good around people so he had to go......


----------



## nathanj (Jan 15, 2007)

*not my dog! my dogs father.*

the sire to my dog is 85 pounds and they say a 25 inch head. i have seen him. he was pretty much crazy on the spring pole. they had to take it up so he would stop jumping at it. his mom is 45 pounds and 21 inch head. you can see them at fatheadkennels.com monster is father momma is mother. my cain is 55 pounds and 18 inch head and 6 months. he slowed down this past month or so. and i just got a little female. chocolate red nose caitee. she is beautiful.


----------

